# Tucson AZ - Rideshare Insuranc



## Tucson John (5 mo ago)

So, I bought a car on Monday and went to get it insured on Tuesday. I had previously read that my insurer, Geico, could help me.

NOT!

Geico does not cover ride share in Arizona - they told me I needed Commercial Insurance which would have been hundreds of dollars a month, to include a base amount plus an exorbitant amount per mile. Well, did some research and found an article on The Rideshare Guy -









Top Things Drivers Should Know About Rideshare Insurance


Insurance can be a daunting task in the best of circumstances. Add rideshare into the mix and the average person can find it very confusing. How do you know what...




click.convertkit-mail.com





I ended up talking with Sarah at Nancy Cranney's office - whom TRSG recommended. Sarah was not only able to add the 3rd vehicle to our policy - complete with the rideshare rider. When bundled with my Home insurance we saved nearly $100 a month! ! ! 

Here is her contact info:

Nancy Craney
State Farm Agent
3720 W Ina Rd Suite 132
Tucson, AZ - 85741
9:00 am - 5:00 pm (MST)
9:00 am - 12:00 pm
Evenings by Appointment
Phone: (520) 742-9947
[email protected] 

Geico is right about one thing, take 15 minutes to shop and compare and you just may save a lot of money - it just may not be with them.

Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Underwriting differs from state to state even amongst the same carriers. Geico offers good rates for non-rideshare operators, but for whatever reason they only offer full-on commercial policies to causal rideshare operators at a very outrageous price. You did good by shopping your state for rideshare-friendly carriers. I was able to add a rideshare addendum to my policy that pads my personal policy nicely and the added cost to do so was less than $100 per year.
As an added side note, State Farm underwriting in Arizona will probably differ from policies sold in other states. Shoppers can only shop in their own state for vehicle insurance policies.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Underwriting differs from state to state even amongst the same carriers. Geico offers good rates for non-rideshare operators, but for whatever reason they only offer full-on commercial policies to causal rideshare operators at a very outrageous price. You did good by shopping your state for rideshare-friendly carriers. I was able to add a rideshare addendum to my policy that pads my personal policy nicely and the added cost to do so was less than $100 per year.
> As an added side note, State Farm underwriting in Arizona will probably differ from policies sold in other states. Shoppers can only shop in their own state for vehicle insurance policies.


OK, Guber has officially gone through a life change. Good on you! I like the new Guber. 
Are you bucking for moderator? Lol


----------

